

It’s time for companies to act: US eases sanctions on export of tech to Iran - arash_milani
https://www.accessnow.org/blog/2013/05/31/its-time-for-companies-to-act-us-eases-sanctions-on-export-of-tech-to-iran

======
kmasters
Hm. Am I reading into this or is this article suggesting that we "help" the
Iranian people avoid their governments censorship by setting up encryption and
Tor nodes?

Are we to believe that folks in Iran trying to avoid the govt dont have these
tools already?

And if they dont, do you want to be the person that shows someone how to setup
encrypted communications over Iran's "Internet" and potentially put that
persons life in danger?

~~~
threeseed
I read it the same way. And it's about giving Iranians EASIER access to iPads,
Android phones, MacBooks etc so they can gain more information about what is
going on in the rest of the world. Given how important technology played in
the Arab Spring uprisings it seems strange the US even put these sanctions in
place to begin with.

